# small gestational sac?



## tide75 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi there,
Our surrogate had a scan at 5wks 3 days post day 3 embryo transfer the Dr states 
Diameter's gestational sac is 13 mm, the length of embryo is 6 mm. We did the transfer of an embryo 5 weeks ago. These sizes correspond to 4 weeks. [/color]But I can already see the heartbeat.
[/color]In a follow up scan 1 wk later she states 


[/color]
I did transvaginal ultrasound.
Diameter's gestational sac is 16 mm ( These sizes correspond to 4 weeks), the length of an embryo is 13 mm (These sizes correspond to 5-6 weeks) We did the transfer of an embryo 6 weeks ago. I see the heartbeat. Thus the pregnancy develops.
The next visit plan in 2 weeks.
Do you think I have anything to worry about regarding the small sac size. I am going out of my mind with worry. 

[/color]
[/color]

[/color]
[/color]


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

They sound fine to me, I'm not experienced at reading early pregnancy scans, it's usually later that we see them. The main thing is that the baby and the sac have grown in a week, and and it varies in how different sonographers take measurements, and the machines that they are using, if they were concerned, they would have commented and arranged more scans,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

